# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Reinier van Arkel groep (Polikliniek Herlaarhof, Oss)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Reinier van Arkel groep (Polikliniek Herlaarhof, centrum voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie)
Professor Regoutstraat 2c
Oss

Bezoek de website van Reinier van Arkel groep


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Reinier van Arkel groep (Polikliniek Herlaarhof).*

----------

